# Are you an ass or boob man?



## The Prototype (Jan 1, 2011)

I love them both but I'd have to say ass. Why? B/c a girl with a great rack with a flat ass is SO DISAPPOINTING! But if a girl has a great ass and legs but flat chest, I'll overlook that. Plus it's much more common to enhance your boobs than your ass by surgery. I think the saying "I hate to see you go but I love to watch you leave" says it all for me!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2011)

Boob. You should've made a poll though.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You should've made a poll though.



If you think he swings that way...


----------



## joboco (Jan 1, 2011)

f u c k the ass, im a boob man.


----------



## MDR (Jan 1, 2011)

Ass, all the way.  Although I love boobs, too.  Just not nearly as much.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 1, 2011)

Put me down for an ass dude.  Even if she has skeeter byte tits, I go crazy over a nice perky ass.  Far as tits go, a nice handful will do just fine.  Usually if the chick has a pair of 38DD's she's got fat thighs and a fat ass to go with it.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 1, 2011)

Can sweet sweet poontang be a choice.    I like something that is appealing to more than just 1 sense.  Touch taste smell sight.  Think about it.


----------



## LAM (Jan 1, 2011)

when I was younger like starting in middle school to my mid 20's a was really a boob man but now I'm definitely an ass man.  typically along with a great ass comes a great pair of legs and you can't buy them but racks are cheap these days.


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Boob. You should've made a poll though.



Good point. Wondering if I should do that now? Whatcha think?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 1, 2011)

LAM said:


> when I was younger like starting in middle school to my mid 20's a was really a boob man but now I'm definitely an ass man.  typically along with a great ass comes a great pair of legs and you can't buy them but racks are cheap these days.




We know what turns you on.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> Good point. Wondering if I should do that now? Whatcha think?



I wouldn't worry about it at this point since you probably can't edit your first  post anymore. The only way to do it would be make a whole new thread, so I wouldn't bother.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 1, 2011)

I love the ass.... but I'm also a sucker for a nice camel toe.


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2011)

The ass!  Because, if it's nicely shaped and firm then, that means she's possibly fit.  I love boobs, too, but any heavy set woman can have big boobs mind you droopy!  On the other hand, my ex co-worker like big asses.  He doesn't care what the upper half looks like!  Yuck!


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 1, 2011)

Snatch.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 1, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> I love the ass.... but I'm also a sucker for a nice camel toe.




Im a sucker for a big ole moose knuckle too.  Dont ask me why.


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 1, 2011)

Ass


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

^ NEGGED for living in NC


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> Snatch.



Hairy like the deep dark forest??


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am an ass man.


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 1, 2011)

david said:


> Hairy like the deep dark forest??



Thats a 10-4.


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 1, 2011)

LAM said:


> when I was younger like starting in middle school to my mid 20's a was really a boob man but now I'm definitely an ass man.  typically along with a great ass comes a great pair of legs and you can't buy them but racks are cheap these days.





what he said


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 1, 2011)

Prince, why did you do that to me?!?!  Now I want to jerk it! This damn Test has me on a humping rampage.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 1, 2011)

Now baby, how did I know you were going to post such a pic here?  Prince is a total ass man. My boobs are great, so I am signing off to go do more squats.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 1, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ^ NEGGED for living in NC


 agreeed


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Now baby, how did I know you were going to post such a pic here?  Prince is a total ass man. My boobs are great, so I am signing off to go do more squats.



LOL!!!!!!


----------



## twstdn8v (Jan 1, 2011)

Ass


----------



## maniclion (Jan 2, 2011)

I like equal measures of both....

Compromise comes like this, nice face nice tits no ass, fuck'er missionary so I can watch them bounce...
Alright face must have great ass tits at least a handful so I can hold them during doggy and the ass cushions the pounding...
If both then I'm doing the dirty diaper, a G.O.D move created by Lord Barry where you lay her at the edge of the bed on her back, cross her legs and hold them up by the ankles and plow her.  In this position you can push her legs back and feel her soft ass against your thighs or rest them on your shoulder and lean in to watch her tits bouncy bounce or her face.  Another plus for this position, the more you cross her legs the tighter she feels...

Another position I love is missionary except I hold my hand under her ass and lift her hips up you can squeeze it and make her feel really tight, plus you hit her g-spot at the right angle...


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 2, 2011)

Tits, i mean ass !   i also love giant pussy lips !


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 2, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I like equal measures of both....
> 
> Compromise comes like this, nice face nice tits no ass, fuck'er missionary so I can watch them bounce...
> Alright face must have great ass tits at least a handful so I can hold them during doggy and the ass cushions the pounding...
> ...



Nice!  Looks like we are gonna try something new tonight.  baby, here I cummm


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 2, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Tits, i mean ass !   i also love giant pussy lips !



A man that likes it all.  Who can argue with that?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 2, 2011)

I have had a girl with a nice ass and no tits.  I had a girl with great tits and no ass.  Which one was worse to look at?  MMmm the one with no tits.  The ass disappears during missionary position, the most used sexual position, but the tits are there and keep you occupied.  When there are no tits, I am kinda bored.

But I need BOTH.  If I have one and not the other, no matter how good the one I have is, I will still be upset and kinda disgusted.


----------



## bigmac6969 (Jan 2, 2011)

this is very hard i love them both


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2011)

My most recent gf had a rather large ass, but was an Acup.  Tit size isn't all that important to me, but those were a little too small, even for my taste.  It was odd cause she has a flat stomach, firm all over and only weighed 125-130 at 5'6.  But, that ass musta been 20% of her bw.  I usually prefer a nice little perky ass, but hers was pretty fun to play with during AP.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2011)

Ass that doesn't look as great in the pants, looks pretty spiffy in the panties, and I'm an ass guy... so what I'm saying is, I'll have both please.

I should add that facial beauty is really important to me, a body can be fixed up a bit... but the face, not really.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 3, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> A man that likes it all.  Who can argue with that?


Uhuh .  What are you saying Gena Marie ??  lol ...... more info hun !


----------



## SFW (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Retlaw (Jan 3, 2011)

Prince's Biatch ....... oops !


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 4, 2011)

i couldn't care less how big a chicks boobs are. i LOVE a nice thick round ass.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i couldn't care less how big a chicks boobs are. i LOVE a nice thick round ass.



So she can have a board for a chest and youd be happy?


----------



## twstdn8v (Jan 4, 2011)

Prince said:


>



GAWDDAAAMMMM!!!!! 
THANKYOU I'm gonna show this pic to my wife and tell her this is the kind of ass you should have. Ill let y'all know how it goes


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 4, 2011)

Prince said:


>



Baby, don't I find you the best ass shots?  i know what you like


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 4, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> So she can have a board for a chest and youd be happy?


 
obviously i wouldn't be happy with a board, but you know what i was saying. i would rather my chick have small boobs and a big nice ass.



twstdn8v said:


> GAWDDAAAMMMM!!!!!
> THANKYOU I'm gonna show this pic to my wife and tell her this is the kind of ass you should have. Ill let y'all know how it goes


 
lol. can't wait to hear how that turns out.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 4, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Prince's Biatch ....... oops !



That title is for him, I would never 

All I am saying, is I love a man that doesn't discriminate as to what attributes he loves in woman.  I must say, Prince is a lucky guy, I am a girl that has it ALL.  LOL
Ok so the ass can us a little more beef.  I'm working on it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 4, 2011)

Ass. 

But titty banging is soooo much fun.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 4, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Nice!  Looks like we are gonna try something new tonight.  baby, here I cummm


Try both the Dirty Diaper and the one hand squeeze both are great....

Here's another winner that's kept me with a hot older woman for 11 years.....lay her back and throw a pillow under her tailbone, then hold your arm under her lowerback so you can tilt her pelvis, then arch her back in slow increments until you know you're hitting her just right, if done right you should be able to hit her g-spot and have your upper pubic region working her clit on each stroke....


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> That title is for him, I would never
> 
> All I am saying, is I love a man that doesn't discriminate as to what attributes he loves in woman.  I must say, Prince is a lucky guy, I am a girl that has it ALL.  LOL
> Ok so the ass can us a little more beef.  I'm working on it.


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Jan 6, 2011)

^^^^true that can't discriminate you cant just choose one part i love everything about a woman. Breast, butt, legs, lips, eyes.... Pure goodness all over!!


----------



## big60235 (Jan 6, 2011)

Nothing better than a nice perky ass. Boobs can be fix real easy.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 6, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Nothing better than a nice perky ass. Boobs can be fix real easy.



And this is the pure truth, im not sure whats the debate about. Nothing beats a skinny/semi skinny chick with a nice round bootie....


----------



## pcity1980 (Jan 7, 2011)

A great ass always trumps nice boobs


----------



## allnaturalkid87 (Jan 7, 2011)

asssssssssssss


----------

